# Darkness Rising 08'



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey guys sorry about the ridiculously long wait. Basically, my computer picked up about 30 trojans and my stupid $200 professional antivirus (Trend Micro) couldn't pick ANY of them up. I finally found a free program called Avira Antivir which fixed my computer for free. Go figure.

Anyway this year was pretty insane. Originally we decided to just make a simple display to go outside along with an indoor display that would take place inside my massive one car garage. Then of course that indoor display turned into a walkthrough. So my dad decides that we should "open" the display and walkthrough the sunday before Halloween. That idea was fantastic and raised us a whopping $12.

The two groups that did come completely ignored all of the hard work that went to the outdoor section and headed right for the "haunt." They got out and said "Wow that was short."

So with four days until Halloween we decided to extend the garage walkthrough by making the side of our house into a fright zone, which was basically a big black wall that divided that section of our yard in half with random people jumping out with chainsaws and what not. Of course the part that took the least work happened to be the biggest hit on halloween (and the day after... we decided to raise a bit more for our local charity)

Ok enough typing. Here it is, Darkness Rising 08'


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

I just found out that the majority of the night shots didn't come out, but expect a video of all that up by tonight


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Looks EXCELLENT!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks pants wetting scarey! I love it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll bet the skellie head on the tiki torch base with the tin cup was screaming "C'mon, give me more than $12!!!!"


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome haunt, every thing looks great!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

You have some really cool props there.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys! anyway finally got the video up. Just make sure to click the high quality option because its kind of blurry especially in the beginning 
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8R7JNNVnEO4[/nomedia]


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice job on the vid & pics!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Dude, great video! And I love the musical choice you overlaid it with lol


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

"massive one car garage" LMAO!

Screams followed by giggles...sounds like success to me!


----------



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for posting that vid. Looks like your haunt was a complete success. I especially love hearing those screams in the background!


----------

